# Green Anole



## samatwwe (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering from the lizard people out there if anole's could eat roaches? My friend got one from the carnival LOL and I told him I could give him some of my B. Fusca's to feed it. Am I right, can they eat them and how many?

Thanks 
Sam


----------



## Dillon (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, they can eat roaches.

Make sure the roach you're feeding isn't larger than the head of the anole, for avoiding impaction.


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 16, 2009)

Dillon said:


> Yes, they can eat roaches.
> 
> Make sure the roach you're feeding isn't larger than the head of the anole, for avoiding impaction.


alright thanks! do you know how many approx. its not a huge deal as its a simple anole from a local carnival. lol


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 17, 2009)

samatwwe said:


> its not a huge deal as its a simple anole from a local carnival. lol


All pets deserve proper care regardless of how much the owner spent on them, I hope you're not implying otherwise. Anoles are not a cheap animal to keep alive, off the top of my head they require at least ten gallons of space and without UV lighting (and calcium/vitamin supplements like most other pet lizards) they will develop a hideously painful and disfiguring bone disease and die.


----------



## Scylla (Jul 17, 2009)

My little $4 anole cost a lot more in set up and upkeep.  He's in a 10 gallon planted tank, with light and heat lamp, & digital thermometer/hydrometer.  It costs the same to keep an anole alive and well as it does to keep any other reptile, if you're going to do it right, and have a conscience. RE roaches, don't feed anything larger than the size of the anole's head, smaller being preferred.  Enjoy your anole.  They are nice little critters.


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 17, 2009)

Mushroom Spore said:


> All pets deserve proper care regardless of how much the owner spent on them, I hope you're not implying otherwise. Anoles are not a cheap animal to keep alive, off the top of my head they require at least ten gallons of space and without UV lighting (and calcium/vitamin supplements like most other pet lizards) they will develop a hideously painful and disfiguring bone disease and die.


I never said I was going to neglect it and let it die which you are pretty much implieing. I meant to the person I quoted the information is not urgent.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 17, 2009)

They still offer those things as prizes at carnivals? I thought that stopped decades ago. In fact, I had only heard of the practice, and have never seen them at any carnival or fair that I have ever visited.
Goldfish, on the other hand....


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 17, 2009)

samatwwe said:


> I meant to the person I quoted the information is not urgent.


Because "its a simple anole from a local carnival. lol," right? My entire point is that that attitude is not really okay. The information would be urgent if this were a $75 gecko, I bet.


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 17, 2009)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Because "its a simple anole from a local carnival. lol," right? My entire point is that that attitude is not really okay. The information would be urgent if this were a $75 gecko, I bet.


:clap: Accually it wouldnt be no, as it is doing fine in its CORRECT conditions. It has been eating crix and I am not CLUELESS about lizards, I was simply wondering if roaches were alright. :clap:


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 17, 2009)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> They still offer those things as prizes at carnivals? I thought that stopped decades ago. In fact, I had only heard of the practice, and have never seen them at any carnival or fair that I have ever visited.
> Goldfish, on the other hand....


yup, theyve got 'em! lol. He won it in that game where you throw the ring on the bottle.. lol.


----------



## Exo (Jul 17, 2009)

samatwwe said:


> yup, theyve got 'em! lol. He won it in that game where you throw the ring on the bottle.. lol.


 I once won an Anole at the carnival playing that game too.  

Also, some anoles won't drink from a water dish. Mine prefered to drink from water drops created from misting, just in case you didn't know.


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 17, 2009)

Exo said:


> I once won an Anole at the carnival playing that game too.
> 
> Also, some anoles won't drink from a water dish. Mine prefered to drink from water drops created from misting, just in case you didn't know.


Yup, such a classic game... lol. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Exo (Jul 17, 2009)

samatwwe said:


> Yup, such a classic game... lol. Thanks for the tip!



It's a pain having to mist them several times a day, but you have to, especially when the uv lights are on.


----------



## Goomba (Jul 17, 2009)

Go ahead...they make great pets...pbfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Exo (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't even know how I should reply to that. Somone always has to be an ass.


----------



## Scylla (Jul 17, 2009)

That photo was uncalled for.


----------



## Goomba (Jul 17, 2009)

I've heard enough.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 18, 2009)

Aw, c'mon! Are you gonna try and claim that you didn't expect (or desire) these kind of reactions? You've received similar reactions before, and right or wrong, you can't really object to the outcome that you must know is inevitable.
I'm trying not to be judgmental, but why post an anole being fed in a thread about their husbandry if you don't like reading objections? Had this been a C. ornata feeding thread or even a thread on using assorted vertebrates as feeders, and marked as such, it might be a little different because one might expect graphic examples.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 18, 2009)

not to hijack a thread. but i hve always wondered....how do you know if the pet shop is selling atrue "brown anole" or selling you a sickly and unhappy green anole...dont the green anoles have the capability to urn brown if very stressed or uncared for?


----------



## Exo (Jul 18, 2009)

codykrr said:


> not to hijack a thread. but i hve always wondered....how do you know if the pet shop is selling atrue "brown anole" or selling you a sickly and unhappy green anole...dont the green anoles have the capability to urn brown if very stressed or uncared for?


Green anoles can turn brown if they are cold or unhappy. They also turn brown at night.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jul 18, 2009)

cody, Cuban brown anoles (Anolis sagrei) and Green anoles (Anolis carolinensis) look significantly different even when the green anole has turned brown. The body shape, head shape, markings, etc. are all rather different.

Green anoles in both colorations

Brown anole


----------



## Scylla (Jul 18, 2009)

The brown anole really doesn't look like a green anole,  They are larger, heavier and with an interesting pattern.  I spotted mine in a petshop in a tank of green anoles and he was a standout.


----------



## Scylla (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice pictures.  Did you take them?  I love that beaded texture to their skin.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 18, 2009)

well i was just asking...and thanks for he clarification! i didnt know that. but i ask because i stopped by the lps the otherday and they were selling what to me looked like a sickly green anole as a "brown anole" so basically its there way of pawning off the sick ones to an unsuspecting customer


----------



## Exo (Jul 18, 2009)

codykrr said:


> well i was just asking...and thanks for he clarification! i didnt know that. but i ask because i stopped by the lps the otherday and they were selling what to me looked like a sickly green anole as a "brown anole" so basically its there way of pawning off the sick ones to an unsuspecting customer



Yep, sounds like a pet shop.


----------



## spider_mike (Jul 23, 2009)

That is funny!!!!


----------

